# Husqvarna 128 wants to eat a bullit



## decableguy2000 (Oct 19, 2015)

Friend brought over a 128 that will not hit a lick. Pressure an vacuum tested good, spark was bad, replaced coil and still no hit of starting. compression was 110-120 if I remember right, new Bosch plug, carb adjusted 1.5 out high and low even tried some fuel down the throat. I'm about to wrap around a tree or lay the Glock to it.

Jeremy


----------



## ANewSawyer (Oct 20, 2015)

Had a friend who I was helping with his Echo trimmer. It had been running until we took the shroud off that covered the cylinder and flywheel. When we put it back on, we had no spark. We had pinched the ground wire and it was grounding out no matter how the on/off switch was set. But you replaced the coil, so that shouldn't be a problem. Have you tried re gapping the coil with a business card?


----------



## decableguy2000 (Oct 20, 2015)

Standard business card. Thinking it may have jumped time sheared the key. Will double check all my measurements in the AM.

Jeremy


----------

